# هل مات مُهَيِج الجماهير؟؟؟؟



## انسانٌ غلبان (26 مايو 2006)

*هل مات مُهَيِج الجماهير؟؟؟؟*






​​
*هل يموت هؤلاء ؟؟*​
*فى نهاية فيلم عودة اخطر رجل فى العالم  اخطرنا الراوى انه اخيرا قد تم إعدام مستر إكس اخطر رجل فى العالم و من الآن فصاعد تستطيع الانسانية أن تعيش بامان و بعد ذلك المشهد وجدنا مشهد النهاية عبارة عن حمام سباحة يعوم به طفل يشبه بشدة  مستر اكس  حتى انه طفل فى الرابعة من العمر و له شنب (دوجلاس) كمستر إكس  و الطفل يخرج من حمام السباحة و يجرى نحو امه  و يقول لها انه يريد أيس كريم فإذا بامه  هى نسخة نسائية طبق الاصل من مستر إكس  تتوجه للكاميرا بعد  رد فعل المفاجئة على الضابط لتقول للمشاهدين :"" إكـــس لـــاـ    يـــمـــكـــن يـــنـــتـــهـــى""
بعد موت العنصر الارهابى محمد متولى الشعراوى- اثناء علاجه فى الغرب الكافر الكفور و العياذ باللات و بالذات فى لندن كلينك الشهيرة و على يد طبيب قبطى  مُشرك و العياذ باللات - ظننا أن الرجل مات فعلا فتنفسنا الصعداء فقد توقف برنامج التحريض الاسبوعى المذاع على جميع القنوات الارضية و الفضائية المصرية و المترجم لجميع لغات العالم و مقال التحريض الاسبوعى فى جريدة الاخبار الحكومية 
غير ان نظام العنصر الارهابى محمد حسنى مبارك أبى الا ان  يقول لنا  لا تطمئنوا ايها القبط الملاعين لعنكم اللات  فنظام الحكم لن يسمح ابدا بموت الشعراوى  لقد انفقت الدولة ملايين من الدولارات على علاجه فى مستشفيات الغرب الكافر بعد ان رفض تناول العلاج السحرى لامراض المجتمع العصرى أى خليط عجينة  الذباب باللبن  بالبول بالبراز  بحبة البركة بعسل النحل الذى فيه لكل داء دواء  لذلك فقد مات!  لعن اللات العلاج الغربى الكافر  الذى تركنا بسببه برازنا لكى نتناوله  و لكن لن تهنأوا بالا ايها الملاعين  فها  هو مُهَيِج الجماهير  حى لا يموت  ، حـــــى   حــــى مـــداااااااد يا سيدى الشعراوى مــــدااااد  فها هو الشعراوى بعد ان كان يذاع يوم الجمعة فقط أصبح يذاع يوميا على القناة الثامنة  الموجهة للصعيد [[ تعليق : غريب امر الحكومة التى تتشكى لطوب الارض من حر  نار الارهاب فى الصعيد و رغم ذاك  تسعى بكل ما اوتيت من قوة إلى دعم الارهاب الذى تشتكى من حر ناره]]  و يذاع ايضا يوميا على اذاعة التحريض اللئيم اذاعة ارهــــابــــكــــو لــيميتد  المسماة بإذاعة القرآن الكريم بالاضافة الى استمراره اسبوعيا على جميع القنوات المسموعة و المرئية
أيها الاقباط المشركين الملاعين أنا محمد حسنى السيد مبارك لن اسمح ان يموت الشعراوى  أيها الاقباط المشركين الملاعين اعلموا أن إكس لا يمكن يموت أبدا .....(هكذا بدا ان لسان حال محمد حسنى مبارك يقول بعد ان مات الشعراوى)
مع بداية شهر مايو 2006   أقترب الموعد السنوى للعَمْرة الشاملة السنوية (بفتح العين و تعنى فى اللهجة المصرية  عملية صيانة ميكانيكية شاملة و ليس بضم العين و التى تعنى الحجة الصغرى) التى إعتاد صاحب الفضيلة الارهابية صدر المحمدية آية اللات  أحمد فراج ان يقوم بها فى  بلاد الشرك و الضلال و العياذ باللات حيث يبدأ اداء الفريضة بالذهاب الى  الحرم المكى بمدينة لندن و الذى يسمى ب لندن كلينك حيث يقوم بإجراء تحليلات شاملة لكافة الاعضاء و الوظائف الحيوية ببدنه الضخم (طوله كان يتعدى المترين و وزنه اكثر من مئتى كيلو جرام و لكن لم يكن يظهر عليه البدانة بسبب طول قامته) حيث يقوم كونسولتو من جراحى القلب بمراجعة حالة القلب لديه (حيث اجرى على نفقة دافعى الجزية من الاقباط المشركين الصاغرين لعنهم اللات  ثلاثة جراحات قلب مفتوح اجراها له جميعا جراح قبطى مشهور ذائع الصيت هو بكل تاكيد من المؤلفة قلوبهم الذين قالوا إنا نصارى على ديانة الحنيف الاحنف)
و بعد اجراء فريضة الطوف بالحرم المكى بلندن  كان يتوجه لرمى الجمرات بعيون الماء الطبيعية بمنتجعات "بادن بادن" الصحية بجمهورية المانيا الفيدرالية  حيث يقضى بالحرم البادن بادنى فى رحاب اصحاب الفخامة و السمو الملكى و الاميرى و السلطانى  مدة شهر يعرض بدنه الجسيم لشتى انواع الاعشاب الطبية المكتشفة حديثا فى الطب النبوى خاصة عشب براز بعير البوادى  الذى اكتشف علماء الغرب الكافر الكفور فى جامعة إكس واى زد  دبليو سى  الموجودة بهولندا بجوار دورة المياه ان به مستخلص خلاصة إكسير الحياة  الذى طالما حلم به تناوله الفلاسفة و الاباطرة و الاكاسرة على مر  الاوقات و العصور و المواقيت  و الازمان 
ثم يختم كل ذاك  بالتشريق فى منن  بالمنتجعات الصحية بايا صوفيا ببلغاريا  يعود بعد اداء الفريضة و قد حل به الحبور و معه فى حقيبة يده  مجموعة من السبح و قوارير المسك و العنبر و الفياجرا و التيجران يوزعها كنفحات على الاتباع و المريدين 
و لكن ماذا نفعل بالوقت اللعين و الوقت هو سيف من سيوف اللات المسلولة على رقاب العباد  غير انه سيف اعمى لا يفرق بين مؤمن و مشرك لعن اللات الوقت و ميقاتة الشيطان  فصاحب الفضيلة الارهابية يحس بدنو الاجل لذا فإنه لا يريد ان يموت قبل ان يحقق رسالته المقدسة بان يشعل الارض بمن عليها  لذلك فمنذ اواخر  التسعينات و هو يصل الليل بالنهار و الظهر بالسحار   لممارسة مهامه الكثيرة و منها الاعداد لأكبر عدد ممكن من حلقات برنامجه التحريضى الشهير "نـــــــــــار عــــلـــــــى نــــــــــــار "  و الذى يقبض ثمنه بالقطعة وفقا لنظام القطعة الذى يتعامل به التليفزيون المصرى  مع مذيعيه المحالين للتقاعد و القطعة اى الحلقة بعشرة آلاف جنيه فقط لا غير و هو اقل من ربع المبلغ الذى تعرضه عليه الفضائيات نظير ترك التليفزيون الحكومى و العمل لديها و لكن الرجل  يرضى بقليله فهو صاحب رسالة سامية فى نشر الارهاب فى العالم و  محو الامن و الامان من على وجه الكرة الارضية  و هو على استعداد ان يعانى من ضيق العيش بأربعين الف جنيه فى الشهر فقط مقابل  ان يرى بأم عينيه الدم فى افنية الكنائس و  داخل الاديرة و مبانى الخدمة القبطية  مقابل ان يرى بأم عينيه الابراج تحرق و السفارات تهدم و الكنائس تنسف .
و من ينسى الحلقات التى اكتشف فيها صاحب الفضيلة الارهابية ان رب المجد يسوع المسيح متزوج بخمسة نساء هن العذارى الحكيمات ؟؟؟  و من ينسى الحلقة التى اهدر فيها فضيلته دم القمص زكريا بطرس على مذبح أرحم  الرحمين  و رسوله الذى ما أرسلنتاه الا رحمة للعالمين ؟؟ و هدد الاقباط علنا  و فى وجود الانبا بيسنتى اسقف حلوان و المعصرة بحرق كل الكنائس على رؤوسهم اذا لم يتوقف  القمص زكريا بطرس -الذى يقطن ببلاد تقع على بعد آلاف الكيلومترات من ديار الارهاب المحمدى و ضحاياه من الاقباط -  عن طرح اسئلة فى الايمان؟؟
من ينسى حلقة نــــار عــلــى نــــار التى إكتشف فيها  العنصر الارهابى أحمد فراج  اخيه العنصر الارهابى محمد متولى الشعراوى  او الحلقة التى إكتشف فيها احمد فراج اخيه العنصر الارهابى محمد حمارة  او آخر اكتشافاته العنصر الارهابى زغلول  محمد النجار  الذى إكتشف بدوره فى البرنامج ان الكتاب المقدس كشكول تافه جمعه يهودٌ لنصارى!!و أن جميع اوامر الذبح و القتل و  الارهاب فى القرآن و الاحاديث تنطبق جميعها على الاقباط الملاعين ذلك ان الاصل فى علم التفسير أن عموم الحكم او خصوصه  يتوقف  على عموم اللفظ أو خصوصه  و ليس بخصوص مناسبة التنزيل  فالقرآن  مناسب لكل زمان و اوان و عصر و وقت و مكان صحراء كان او بركان او بستان 
لذا وجد  رائد السكس و السيف الاعلامى المحمدى الكبير صاحب الفضيلة الارهابية احمد فراج  ذاته  مضطرا لبذل الجهد المضاعف من اجل  تصوير اكبر عدد ممكن من الحلقات قبل ان يسافر لأداء العمرة الشاملة السنوية فى الحرم المكى اللندنى و  رمى الجمرات ب بادن بادن و التشريق بمنن ببلغاريا .و  لما كان القلب ضعيفا و السن كبيرا و الحاجة  لبراز بعير البودى زادت  فقد مات شهيد لنار برنامجه المفضل نار على نار او انه ذهب للنار عن طريق برنامجه نار على نار 
تناقلت وكالات الانباء الخبر عن موقع  الاخوان او لاين التابع لمنظمة الاخوان المحمديين الارهابية التى انضم اليها عام عام1948 و هو فى  السابعة عشر من عمره  و هو نفس السن الذى انضم فيه العنصر الارهابى جمال عبد الناصر لنفس المنظمة الارهابية و كان الخبر ينص على أن الرجل اصيب بأزمة قلبية فى الاستوديو اثناء تصوير برنامجه فسقط مغشيا عليه ليُنقل الى مستشفى دار الفؤاد(سبعة نجوم بمنتجعات السادس من اكتوبر ) و هناك تأكد خبر موته بعد ان فشلت الاجهزة الغربية المشركة الكافرة فى ان تعيد الى قلبه النبض 
و ها هى رمة الارهابى محترقة أشلاء  متفتته فى مستشفى دار الفؤاد بمنتجعات السادس من اكتوبر  متناثرة من بعقوبة الى نيويورك  و من نيودلهى الى الكُشح و من بالى الى مدريد و من موسكو الى العديسات 
و كان العنصر الارهابى أحمد فراج  قد ولد  فى 15مايو 1931 بقرية الحصص (و الاصل التاريخى لكلمة الحصص أنها كانت اراضى الاقباط الذين ابادهم صلاح الدين الايوبى بعد الثورة البشمورية  و قام بتوزيعها كحصص على جزاريه الذين اتى بهم من دولة الخلافة العباسية ببغداد لقتل الاقباط و الاء جثثهم فى البحر ) و تلك القرية  تعتبر من اهم معاقل التطرف المحمدى فى الوجه البحرى و حاضرة جماعة الاخوان المحمديين الارهابية و تلك القرية تتبع أكثر مراكز الدقهلية تطرفا و هو مركز  مركز شربين   و يلاحظ ان تلك المنطقة  من بورسعيد شرقا  الى دمياط فى الوسط الى الدقهلية غربا هى مثلث أسود رهيب يرضع ابناؤه المفتخرين بأصولهم العربية الحقد العنصرى ضد ابناء البلاد الاصليين الاقباط من اثداء امهاتهم  و لذلك فلا عجب انه المكان  الذى نشأ به اغلب فقهاء التطرف المحمدى فى مصر و هى مناطق شهدت اعنف حملات الابادة ضد الاقباط فى  عملية الاحتلال الاستيطانى العرب المحمدى لمصر حيث كان ذلك الاقليم المتكون من المحافظات الثلاثة قد رفض الاستسلام للمحتل العربى و قد قاد المقاومة المنسحقة فى هذا الاقليم القائد البطل  هاموكاس  HAMOUKASالملقب بالهاموك  و هو ابن شقيق و زوج ابنة جورجى افا مينا  الملقب بالمقوقس - ولا عجب ! يخلق من ظهر الخائن بطل شهيد-  لذا فقد  خلت المنطقة المكونة من المثلث الدموى هذا من الاقباط لعقود كما نشات لدى سكان تلك المنطقة من المستوطنين العرب المحمديين ثقافة عنصرية دموية رهيبة معادية أشد العداء لجنس الاقباط  و معادية اشد العداء للدين المسيحى و بها حالة من الاستعلاء العربى المحمدى التى تصيبك عندما  تلقاها بحالة من الضحك الهستيرى بقد ما تصيبك بحالة من الزعر اذ انك تواجه هذا النوع من الحيوانات المفترسة 
لذلك فانا لا الوم الانبا بيسنتى على اى تفوه تفوه بها مثلا فى لقاؤه مع العنصر الارهابى أحمد فراح فالانبا بيسنتى قصير القامة ضئيل البنية  من الطبيعى ان يصاب بالزعر اذا ما وجد نفسه بمواجهة غول معدوم الرحمة منعدم الشفقة متعطش لشرب دماء النصارى الكفرة من المشكرين امثالى و امثال الانبا بيسنتى 
و كان هذا الاقليم البشع  هو الذى شهد  عملية غلى  ابينا البار المعلم سيدهم بشاء  فى أذان  من الزفت المغلى  فى عهد الكلب المسعور سعيد ابن ابراهيم  ابن محمد على  باشا  و كان لذلك قصة رهيبة حيث كان  الاقباط فى مدينة دمياط  قد حفروا لهم كنيسة تحت الارض ! فى مقابر البلدة و كانوا يسمونها بالسور فكان القبطى حتى لا يلفت النظر  انه ذاهب للكنيسة فكان يقول انا ذاهب الى السور و كان القديس سيدهم بشاى انسانا سكندريا قد اتى الى ذلك الاقليم البشع لشراء الاخشاب و  نظرا لعادة تحية الكنائس التى كان يعتاد عليها عندما يحط باى بلدة بها كنيسة فقد ذهب الى السور لتحيته و هناك قابله عربى محمدى من ابناء الاقليم فإعترض طريقه تنفيذا لاوامر محمده بان يعترض طريق النصارى الكفرة من امثالى و امثاله  و ان يضطروهم الى اضيق السبل  فقد كان من عادة عرب الاقليم تسلية انفسهم بإعتراض طريق النصارى ثم يصرخون فى وجه النصرانى إشلح يا نصرانى (أى تنحى جانبا)  إشلح يا نصرانى  و لكن تلك العادة لم تكن منتشرة بالثغر السكندرى فإمتنع القديس سيدهم بشاى عن التنحى جانبا  و قال للعربى الطريق واسع يا عربى إشلح انت فأخذه للقاضى  بتهمة اهانة انكح الخلق  بإمتناعه عن  ترك الطريق للعربى المحمدى الذى اعترض طريقه حيث حكم القاضى عليه بأن يعتنق ديانة النّكّاح عنوة  فى غضون ثلاثة ايام و ان امتنع يقتل  و بالفعل بعد ثلاثة ايام  تم ربطه فى حمار بالمقلوب و السير به فى شوارع البلدة ثم قتله بالقاؤه فى أذان من الزفت المغلى و لما كان الاسطول الانجليزى واقفا فى الميناء للتزود بالمؤن بقيادة اللورد فولهام  فقد علم البحارة الانجليز  بهذه الحادثة الرهيبة التى اشرف على ارتكابها قاضى المدينة و محافظ المدينة و محتسب المدينة بأنفسهم  فنزل مشاة الاسطول البريطانى مسلحين فى البلدة و قبضوا على محافظ الاقليم و القاضى  و المحتسب و تمت محاكمتهم محاكمة عسكرية  على متن احدى بواخر الاسطول الانجليزى التى اسرتهم و حكم عليهم بالجلد   و تم تنفيذالعقوبة و لما عرف الباشا بان دمياط قد تم احتلالها بالفعل ارسل لقائد الاسطول الانجليزى يستعطفه للانسحاب فإشترط  إلغاء الجزية عن الاقباط و السماح بوضع الصلبان على الكنائس و السير بها فى الجنازات و المواكب   فرفض سعيد باشا الشرط الاول و لكنه رضخ للشرطين التاليين فتم اصدار فرمان بوضع الصلبان على منارات كل كنائس الخديوية و  السماح للاقباط برفع الصلبان و الريات و البيارق المرسوم عليها الشعارات المسيحية  فى الجنازات و المواكب فى شوارع الخديوية كلها 
و لسنا هنا نحكى تلك القصص الرهيبة التى سجلها التاريخ الا لنعرف  بحالة التطرف المحمدى التى ينشا عليها ابناء هذا الاقليم الرهيب  الذى اتى منه الكتاب المحمديين المتطرفين طاهر ابو فاشا و محمد متولى الشعراوى و  أحمد فراج و  و الحال فى ذلك الاقليم لا يختلف عن الحال فى محافظة البحيرة و بالذات مدينة رشيد التى يتحدر منها بقية قادة التنظيم الارهابى الاخوان المحمديين 
إنضم احمد فراج الذى إتصف بالتطرف المحمدى الاسود منذ طفولته المبكرة الى  المكان الذى  خُلق فراج لكى يكون جزءاً منه  الا و هو تنظيم الاخوان المحمديين الارهابى المتطرف  عام 1948 و كان وقتها فى السابعة عشر من العمر و الغريب ان هذا هو العمر الذى انضم كلا من الارهابيين  محمد انور السادات و جمال عبد الناصر و كمال الدين حسين  لهذا التنظيم على اختلاف سنوات الانضمام و يبدو ان هذا العمر هو العمر  الذي تستعر  فيه نيران الارهاب الاعمى  فى نفوس الوحوش الارهابية  الى الدرجة التى  تقتل فيها كل أثر لرحمة او شفقة او انسانية  فتقود تلك النيران ذات الوهج الاسود  ضحيتها الى الالتحاق بقاع الجحيم فيقسم على السيف و المصحف  على الولاء التام و الطاعة لفضيلة الاستاذ الامام المرشد 
من هذا المثلث المرعب خرج فراج  ليدخل كلية التجارة جامعة فاروق و يغرق اثناء دراسته فى مستنقع العمل الارهابى للتنظيم الارهابى سواء فى ارض مصر او فى فلس  طين  تخرج العنصر الارهابى  احمد فراج من كلية التجارة عام 1953 و كان تخرجه بنفس الاسلوب الذى يتخرج به اعضاء هذا التنظيم الارهابى  من الكليات الجامعية فى الامارات الطلبانية  بعضهم كان يترك ورقة الامتحان بيضاء فلا يخط فيها حرفا و ينجح !!! (( رأيتهم بعينى ينجحون بتلك الطريقة  فى مرحلة دراستى الجامعية  فى جامعة المفترض انها ابعد ما تكون عن الارهاب المحمدى و هى فى حقيقة الامر مستوطنة الارهاب المحمدى )) فكيف سيجد المجاهد  الفدائى الاستشهادى الوقت لكى  يستذكر او يبحث و هو مشغول بأعمال الجهاد الفدائى الاستشهادى  ستين ثانية فى كل دقيقة من كل ستين دقيقة هى دقائق كل ساعة من ساعات يومه الاربعة والعشرين 
لم تمر ايام قليلة معدودة على اصبع اليد الا و ضمه التنظيم الى كتيبة الجهاد الاعلامى الشهيرة  تلك الكتيبة التى كان زملاء له فيها كلا من الارهابيين الشهيرين أشهر من نار على راية  أمين حماد(خامس رئيس للإذاعة المصرية فى تاريخها) و  احمد سعيد( كان رئيسا لقطاع الاخبار بالاذاعة بسلطات تفوق رئيس الاذاعة نفسه  و تجعله قادرا ان يعطيه الاوامر الغير قابلة للمناقشة) الذين يكبرانه بقليل  و كانت الثورة قد اوكلت لهم مهام خطيرة بعد الدور الكبير الذى لعباه قبل قيامها فى اسلمة الشارع المصرى و إضعاف الشعبية  القوية التى كان يتمتع بها النظام الديمقراطى  غير انه عندما وقع الشقاق بعد ذلك بين الضباط الاخوانجية الذين قاموا بالانقلاب و بين أئمتهم الذين اقسموا على المصحف و السيف الطاعة العمياء لهم  كان أحمد سعيد و أمين حماد فى صف اصحاب البدل الكاكية و كان احمد فراج فى صف اصحاب العمامة  لذلك إعتقل أحمد فراج فى ذلك الوقت و هو مذيع بالاذاعة عام 1954 ليخرج من المعتقل بعد ايام بوساطة من محمد انور السادات ليقدم برنامج الشرطة فى خدمة الشعب؟؟؟؟؟
و لقد كان هذا البرنامج الذى يمجد الشرطة و المباحث و يدعوا المواطنين ليكونوا جواسيس على بعضهم البعض لمصلحة النظام خطوة حكيمة من رجل حكيم يعرف من اين تؤكل الكتف حتى يمحو من ذاكرة النظام خطيئة  اختياره للرهان على الحصان الخاسر فى الصراع داخل البيت الارهابى المحمدى و قد نال الرضا السامى  بعد اشهر قليلة من تقديمه للبرنامج السالف الذى لم يستمر طويلا فقدم في عام 1955 برنامج  جديدا و هام جدا  للدعاية للنظام اسماه  برنامج الدائرة المستديرة ، و استمر يقدمه أسبوعيا منذ عام 1955 إلى إبريل 1977  رغم انه كان قد انتقل من الاذاعة الى التلفزيون  عام 1960 و لكنه ظل يقدم هذا البرنامج فى الاذاعة و التلفزيون فى آن واحد  و عندما تقدمت التقنية اصبح يقدم البرنامج على الهواء مباشرة  فى الاذاعة و التليفزيون معا و كان من اشهر الشخصيات التى استضافها فى مائدته المستديرة  محمد أنور السادات قبل توليه الرئاسة و كمال الدين حيسن و حسين الشافعى  وقت توليه منصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية  و مجموعة من الوزراء و الرؤساء العرب ذوى التوجه المحمدى المتطرف  بينما كان ينأى بنفسه عن كل من له توجه علمانى سواء فى مصر او العالم العربى و قد ساعده هذا البرنامج كثيرا على توثيق صلته بالمخابرات المصرية و بكل نظم الحكم و اجهزة المخابرات العربية و المحمدية  و هذا ما انتفع به بشدة فى حياته خاصة بعد التقاعد   هذا  بالاضافة لاستمرار عضويته فى تنظيم الاخوان المحمديين الارهابى و هو ما وفر له شبكة اتصالات ارهابية دولة دعمه و دفعته للامام و جعلته ينتصر فى جميع مواجهاته و يقهر كل من يقف فى طريقه 
غير ان الخطوة الاكثر تأثيرا فى مستقبل و مصر و حياتها حدثت عام 1960 و كان جمال عبد الناصر فى اطار حلمه بتحقيق الوحدة المحمدية الارهابية قد قرر  ان يوافق على كل شروط السوريين على الوحدة الا فيما يتعلق بمشاركتهم الفعلية  بممارسة الحكم و كان قد اضطر فى مقابل  قبول شركاؤه السورييين بألا يكون لهم اى دور فاعل فى حكم انفسهم او حتى حكم دولة الوحدة  أن يقبل شرطهم بأن ينص دستور الوحدة على علمانية دولة الوحدة صراحة  و لما كان قبول عبد الناصر بهذا الشرط يمثل انهزاما حقيقيا لمشروعه المحمدى بقدر ما يمثل انتصارا لمشروعه العروبى  فلم يكن أمام ناصر الا ان ينتصر لمشروعه المحمدى المتطرف من تحت المنضدة و ان  يدس سم المحمدية المتطرفة فى عسل العلمانية المفروضة عليه من الشقيق السورى  فقام بتعيين العنصر الاسلامكى المتطرف كمال الدين حسين و العنصر الارهابى المتطرف  حسين الشافعى فى منصب النائب الاول لرئيس الجمهورية العربية المتحدة خاصة بعد ان تمكن من ابعاد المشير عن الحلبة بتعيينه حاكما عسكريا عاما على الاقليم الشمالى للجمهورية العربية المتحدة  كما عين العنصر الارهابى محمد انور السادات فى منصب النائب الثانى لرئيس الجمهورية و المكلف بملفات الثقافة و الارشاد القومى و الصحافة  و كان اختياره لهذا الفريق الارهابى للسيطرة على العقل الجمعى المصرى اختيار من يعرف  ماذا يفعل و ماذا يريد و كيف  يصل لما يريد بأقصر الطرق  و كان باكورة انتاج  هذا الفريق  
اولا ) تقرير مادة التربية المحمدية على جميع مراحل التعليم بعد ان كان التعليم العلمانى المصرى لا يقدم اى مقرر للتربية المحمدية  بل كان به مادة تسمى "الاخلاق" و كانت تدرس لجميع الطلبة من مختلف الاديان و العرقيات 
ثانيا ) الغاء كل مقررات التاريخ القبطى القديم و الوسيط فى جميع مراحل التعليم و استبدالها بمقررات التاريخ العربى المحمدى بل و حتى الغاء كلمة مصر من المقررات و استبدالها بكلمة الاقليم الجنوبى 
ثالثا) اصدار قانون تطوير الازهر و الذى هو قانون تحويل الجامع الازهر الى جامعة الازهر لتكون جامعة لنشر التطرف المحمدى فى العالم [[تعليق بسيط منى: فى كتاب مذكرات عبد المنعم شميس الذى عارض القرار رغم تطرفه المحمدى لما تصوره فيه من علمنة  للجامع الازهر يذكر كاتب المذكرات ان ناصر قال له   ان اسهل طريقة لنشر المحمدية (التى لم تعد بعد دين الدولة الرسمى بسبب اصرار السوريين على ذلك) فى افريقية هى ارسال مبعوثين للعمل فى افريقية فى شتى المجالات التعليمية و الطبية و الزراعية و الهندسية على ان يكونوا جميعا من خريجى جامعة  محمدية يدرس بها الطالب المحمدية و نشرها باكثر مما يدرس  التخصص العلمى الذى يتخصص به  و يشترط تقديم خدمته فى افريقية بإعتناق المحمدية و هكذا  نستطيع ان ننشر المحمدية فى العالم  و بالفعل  عملت هذه الجامعة كمنارةو للارهاب فى الكون كله بل ان كل بلد انشئ بها فرع لتلك الجامعة  تحولت لمستنقع ارهاب و ليس فقط مستنقع ارهاب بل منطلقا لاعمال الارهاب فى العالم اجمع و لنا فقط ان نلاحظ ان ناصر انشا فرع لتلك الجامعة بقطاع غزة لذلك فأن التطرف المحمدى فى قطاع غزة مليون ضعف   ما هو عليه فى الضفة الغربية  كما ان عدد السكان او ما يسميه الازهريين ب " القنبلة الزُرية" (بضم الزين و هى تعنى القنبلة الانجابية)  قد تم تفجيرها فى قطاع غزة و ليس فى الضفة الغربية  أما عن الجزائر العاصمة فقد أصبحت  منارة لسفاحى العالم بعد إنشاء جامعة الارهاب بها أما عن صنعاء فقد اصبحت عاصمة للارهاب العالمى بفضل انشاء فرع لجامعة الارهاب فيها اما عن الخرطوم فقد صارت مقر رسميا لتنظيم القاعدة لسنوات بفضل الفكر الذى روجت له جامعة الارهاب بالخرطوم أما كابول و لاهور فهما اسمين  بمجرد ان تسمعهما تدور بمخيلتك مشاهد الاشلاء و الدم و الشباب المؤمن !!!و هو يفجر نفسه فبهاتين المدينيتين الاولى جامعة انشأت على نمط جامعة الارهاب و بنفس منالهج جامعة الارهاب و بتمويل سعودى اسمها الجامعة المحمدية العالمية بينما الثانية بها الفرع الرسمى لجامعة الارهاب الرسمية المصرية  أما مناطق قرقيزستان و تركمانستان فلم تعرف الارهاب الا بعد ان أنشا محمد حسنى السيد مبارك جامعة مبارك نور المحمدية التابعة لجامعة الارهاب المصرية  فبدات تلك الدول تعرف معنى كلمة انقلاب و معنى كلمة مظاهرات بالسيوف و الجنازير و السياط و مياه النار  ]]
رابعا )إنشاء صفحة محمدية مستقلة فى كل صحيفة من الصحف الحكومية المصرية بما فيها صحيفة الاهرام التى يفترض انها صحيفة مسيحية انشأها مسيحيين لتعبر ان آراء المسيحيين و متاعبهم و تكون لسان حالهم و المتحدث بأسم معاناتهم   و كان محمد أنور السادات يحرر موضوعات لتلك الصفحات جميعا بنفسه
خامسا ) إنشاء اذاعة القرآن الكريم او قل اذاعة إرهابكو ليميتد  و  من تلك الاذاعة بدا أحمد فراج  مهمته الحقيقية فى نشر الارهاب فى العالم من خلال  تقديمه لبرنامجه المشهور جدا جدا " نار على نار " ذلك البرنامج الذى نظر للارهاب المحمدى  فقد كان ضيف الحلقة الاولى للبرنامج فى اذاعة ارهابكو ليميتد  هو محمد انور السادات؟ و كان موضوع الحلقة هو اثبات ان الاشتراكية هى عربية محمدية منذ فجر التاريخ و ان كارل ماركس عربى محمدى منذ فجر التاريخ و اسمه الحقيقى شركان بن  شيوعيان  و ان الغرب الكافر لعنه اللات سرق الاشتراكية من المحمديين و و الدليل التاريخى على هذا هو قول شوقى بك  الشهير فى قصيدته سلو قلبى  الاشتراكيون أنت أمامهم [[ تعليق بسيط منى : الاشتراكية الوحيدة التى تعرفها المحمدية هى اشتراكية الجنس بان تشترك كل خلية اشتراكية ثورية من النسوة المناضلات  يكون تعداد عناصر الخلية بين اربعة و ألف و خمسمئة مناضلة ما بين رفيقة بدرجة زوجة و رفيقة بدرجة مٍلك يمين  و كل هؤلاء الرفيقات المناضلات ضد الامبريالية الاربية يشتركن فى إربٍ واحد  و هذه هى الروح الاشتراكية الحقيقية حيث اعتادت نساء الغرب الكافر ان تستاثر كل واحدة بإربٍ واحد  و هذه هى الانانية الامبريالية]] و بعد بدء تقديم البرنامج فى اذاعة ارهابكو ليمتد بعدة اسابيع تم افتتاح تليفزيون ارهابكو ليمتيد  فأصبح هذا البرنامج هو اول برنامج فى التاريخ يقدم تليفزيونيا و اذاعيا فى نفس الوقت  و أستمرت اذاعة البرنامج  على  اذاعة ارهابكو ليميتد و تليفزيون ارهابكو ليمتد إلى عام 1977 حيث بلغ عدد ما قدم منه ألف حلقة بالتمام و الكمال  دخل بها بجدارة موسوعه جينس للارقام القياسية   العالمية و كما أن شركة فولكس فاجن الالمانية تمكنت من دخول موسوعة جينس الارقام القياسية  بإنتاجها السيارة المشهورة فولكس فاجن  باجى الشهيرة  وبيعها 26مليون سيارة منها   فإن الالف حلقة  من برنامج ارهابكو ترعبكوا  ليمتد "نار على نار " كانوا كفيلين بإثبات تفوق المحمدية على النصرانية الكافرة بنفس مقدار تفوق مصر على المانيا الفيدرالية فى كل المجالات  فكما أن اول حلقات البرنامج كان موضوعها اثبات ان الاشتراكية عربية محمدية منذ فجر التاريخ و ان كارل ماركس عربى محمدى فقد أثبتت الحلقات بعد ذلك ان مؤسس علم الاجتماع ليس بيكون بل هو ابن خلدون و ان مخترع الطائرة ليس الاخوين رايت بل هو عباس ابن فرناس  و ان اول رائد فضاء  فى التاريخ ليس يورى جاجارين بل هو  صرخان ابن ابى صفيحة  و ان مخترع الكمبيوتر هو خلفان  ابن ابى تخلف  و ان الاسكندر الاكبر عربى محمدى منذ فجر التاريخ لأنه من مدينة الاسكندرية و أن الزعيم الفاشى الايطالى موصيلينى عربى محمدى منذ فجر التاريخ بدليل انه من مدينة الموصل  و ان  جمهورية مالى الافريقية عربية محمدية منذ فجر التاريخ و كانت السيدة العائشة قد فقدت كيس نقودها بها فصرخت : مالى مالى مالى  فأطلق عليها المؤرخين جمهورية مالى  كما ان جزيرة سومطرة  عربية محمدية منذ فجر التاريخ  و كان ابو عبيدة ابن الجراح قد ذهب اليها بعد ان تعلم اللهجة الشامية و هناك فوجئ بأن الامطار تهطل بها فصرخ  : شو مَطِرَة ؟؟؟ أى الى اى حد ممطرة هذه البلاد؟ فتحول اسمها الى سومطرة  و ان الانجليز كلهم عرب محمديين منذ فجر التاريخ و الدليل على ذلك ان شاعرهم الاشهر ويليم شكسبير إسمه الحقيقى ولى اليم الشيخ زبير  و الدليل الآخر ان بطل روايته الشهيرة أوسيلو  إسمه الحقيقى عطا اللات ........و إكتشافات كبرى كثيرة  توضح الى اى حد المحمدية متفوقة على النصرانية الكافرة.
و كما اعادت المانيا الفيدرالية انتاج سيارة الفولكس  فاجن باجى بتصميم جديد أعادت مصر انتاج برنامج ارهابكو ليمتد  بتصميم جديد فى عام 2000 حيث قدمت منه اذاعة ارهابكو ليمتد و تليفزيون ارهابكو ليمتد  ثلاثمئة و خمسين حلقة  او ان شئت الدقة ثلاثمئة و ثمانية و اربعين حلقة حيث مات مُهَيٍج الجماهير و هو يقدم الحلقة الثلاثمئة و تسعة و اربعين فلم يكملها 
و ايضا كما ان سيارة فولكس بيتلز الحديثة  كانت غالية الثمن  و لم تحقق نجاحا جماهيريا يذكر كسابقتها الشعبية الاصلية   كذلك  النسخة المعدلة  نار على نار إكس تى إل  لم تحقق نجاح يذكر  فمن اين يحضر أحمد فراج ضيوفا من عيار محمد متولى القرعاوى او محمد انور السادات  فحتى محمد زغلول الحمار و محمد حمارة  لا يمكن ان يكونوا  على قامة سابقيهم  أضف الى ذلك ان  هذه البرامج أصبحت تغرق الاثير و أصبح لها نجوم  روشة طحن تناسب عقلية مشاهد اليوم مثل  خالد الجندى اون لاين و عمرو خالد ابو باروكة و الاثنين كما نعلم فضائحهما الجنسية ملئ السمع و البشر و إن كانت جميع جرائد الفضائح تتجاهلها- و لكن روز اليوسف هى الوحيدة التى  فضت ستار التعتيم الارهابى عن فضائحهما التى لا نهاية لها - و حتى عندما لجا  احمد فراج فى النسخة المعدلة إكس تى ال من برنامجه "نار على نار" ان يقدم مخترعات مثل اختراعه محمد متولى القرعاوى فى البرنامج الاصلى  فإخترع لنا محمد حُمارة و زغلول محمد الحُمار  فلم تحقق هذه الاختراعات  و لو عُشر نجاح اختراعه الاول 
و هكذا نرى التشابه الشديد بين الاعلام المصرى و فولكس فاجن فى التفكير و الارقام القياسية و النجاح و الاخفاق  غير ان الفرق ان فولكس فاجن قد توقفت عن انتاج الباجى الجديدة بعد ان ايقنت انها لن تحقق اى نجاح للشركة فإن الاعلام المصرى الذى يسير فى قراراته بالدفع الذاتى أجبن من ان يعترف بالفشل و ان يلغى قرارا من شأنه ان يفسر على انه قرارا فى ضد مصلحة التيار الارهابى الذى يسيطر على كافى اركان الدولة . و فى عام 1974  بعد أن قرر العنصر الارهابى محمد أنور السادات  أن  يمكن جماعة الاخوان المحمديين التى افرج عن كافة عناصرها  من ان تسيطر على كافة مناحى الحياة  فى مصر بإعتبارها سنده الامين  امام الاشتراكيين الكفرة( يبدو انه كان قد اكتشف ان كارل ماركس ليس عربى محمدى منذ فجر التاريخ و ان محمد ليس امام الاشتراكيين) فطلب محمد انور السادات من صديقه المقرب احمد فراج ان يقدم بنفسه برنامجا يُعرف فيه الشعب المصرى مرة اخرى بعد طول غياب على فكر الاخوان المحمديين الارهابى فكان برنامج "ندوة للراى " الذى لم يستمر طويلا  من تقديم أحمد فراج حيث تولى دفة البرنامج ذاته حلمى البلك الذى كان اضيق صدرا من احمد فراج بأسئلة الاخوانجية و مناقشاتهم و كثيرا من كان ينفعل على تخلفهم  و غباءهم  مما جعلهم هم قبل غيرهم من يسعى لإيقاف البرنامج 
وإذا كنا و نحن نتكلم عن احمد فراج يجب ان نتكلم عن مخترعاته مثل العنصر الارهابى المجحوم احمد ديدات و العنصر الارهابى  محمد متولى القرعاوى و  العنصر الارهابى مصطفى محمود و العنصر الارهابى محمد حُمارة و العنصر الارهابى زغلول محمد الحَمّار 
فلا يجب ان ننسى ايضا عن العنصر الارهابى عطية صقر كان من ابرز مكتشفاته حيث  اوكل اليه تقديم برنامج فتاوى و احكام بمفرده بعد ان كان يقدمه بنفسه لعدة حلقات و (حاليا يقدم البرنامج عطية صقر بمساعدة  مذيع مأفون معفن لا اعرف اسمه و لكنى لا اعرف لماذا اشعر ان رائحته كريهة كلما رأيته )
كما أن برامج العلم و الايمان و حديث الروح رغم انه لم يقدمها ابدا و لكنها جميعا كانت افكاره هو و مشاريع قدمها و رشح مصطفى محمود للقيام بها  
هذا عن خط  العمل فى كف  المجحوم العنصر الارهابى أحمد فراج اما عن خط المناصب فقد كان  طوال عمره من المحاسيب الذين يتم ترقيتهم بصورة استثنائية و الذى يكلف بالمهام المخابراتية و الحساسة  و موضع ثقة القيادة السياسية للدولة فقد كان المطلوب منه فى البداية مراقبة  رئيس اتحاد الاذاعة و التليفزيون المفكر الشيوعى و الفيلسوف العظيم محمود امين العالم  و زوجته  الدكتورة عواطف الكيلانى رئيسة التليفزيون  و تقديم تقارير عنهما للقيادة السياسية التى كانت قد عينتهما على قمة الجهاز الاعلامى للدولة ارضاء لروسيا  و اثباتا لحسن النية تجاه الفكر الاشتراكى التقدمى و لكن تلك القيادة المحمدية الثيوقراطية المتخلفة كانت فاقدة للثقة فيهما و كانت 5كر تلك القيادة يقوم على ان الدولة يجب ان تدار من خلال تفجير صراع بين تيارين فكريين و هما الاشتراكية المحمدية بقيادة محمد انور السادات و العلمانية التقدمية الاشتراكية بقيادة خالد محى الدين و قد سمحت لكل منهما بإقامة امتدادات دولية تدعمه فسمحت لخالد بإنشاء منظمة عالمية اطلق عليها الاتحاد العالمى من اجل السلام و  ايدت محمد انور السادات بعنف فى  تأجيج نيران حادثة حريق  زريبة البراق  فى جبل الهيكل بإسرائيل  حتى ينشئ على رماد نيران الحريق منظمة ارهابية اسمها منظمة المؤتمر المحمدى  فقررت  الحكومة  1964 إمعانا فى تحجيم دور المفكرين العظيمين محمود أمين العالم و عواطف الكيلانى  أن  تعين احمد فراج  مشرفا عاما على اعمال  الاثنين و رئيسا للقناة الاولى  بحيثا يكون فى المظهر مرؤوسا للاثنين و فى الحقيقة رئيسا للاثنين ، أضافت الحكومة الى مهامه الجسيمة  منصبا جديدا  و هو تعيينه ايضا  رئيسا للمؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأليف و الأنباء و النشر(تجمع تلك المؤسسة التى لا وجود لها الان  المجلس الاعلى للصحافة الذى تتبعه جميع الصحف و المجلات  و هيئة الكتاب و توابعها و دور نشر وزارة الثقافة و  وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط ) في عام 1965 . 
في عام 1967 أضاف النظام لمهامه منصبا جديدا و هو مستشار رئيس الوزراء لشئون  الاذاعة التليفزيون  و بعد شهر واح رقى ايضا لمنصب رئيس التليفزيون  و بعد شهر آخر اضيف لمهامه الجسام  عضوية مجلس امناء اتحاد الاذاعة و التليفزيون و مراقب عام التخطيط بمجلس الامناء . و فى عام 1974 بعد تعيين العنصر الارهابى أحمد كمال ابو المجد وزيرا للاعلام ( يشغل هذا المُعمِر الان منصب نائب رئيس المجلس القومى للتغطية على انتهاك حقوق الانسان) تم إعفاء احمد فراج من كل تلك المهام الجسام فقد اصبحت كل قيادات الاعلام محمدية متطرفة و لا حاجة لتكليف جاسوس محمدى متطرف بمراقبتهم  و على طريقة الشلوت لاعلى تم تعيينه  مشرفا على الهيئة الفنية للإعلام الداخلي في مكتب وزير الإعلام(منصب اسمى وهمى لا قيمة له) واستمر عمله بها إلى أن عينه كمال ابو المجد بعد عدة سنوات فى عام 1979  مديرا عاما للإدارة العامة للبحوث و الدراسات في المجلس الأعلى لاتحاد الإذاعة و التليفزيون.
و بعد نهاية خدمة احمد فراج فى الحكومة المصرية و احالته للمعاش  استطاع ان يقنع ملوك السشعودية بان ينشأوا له منظمة يرأسها كمكافئة له على جهوده فى نشر الفكر الوهابى فى العالم فأنشأ ملوك السعودية  منظمة ارهابية اسمها  منظمة إذاعات الدول المحمدية و مقرها  في المملكة العربية السعودية و عين أحمد فراج رئيسا لها مدى الحياة! . 
أما عن خط الحب  فى حياة العنصر الارهابى احمد فراج  فحدث و لا حرج  فقد كان فراج من انصار شعار إمراة واحدة لا تكفى دائما ففى بداية حياته فى الاذاعة كان دائما ما يسعى الى ان يتم تكليفه بتقديم حفلات الآنسة أم كلثوم (تزوجت اكثر من عشرة مرات بصورة سرية و لم تعلن غير زيجتها الاخيرة )  و قد تمكن من الزواج منها لفترة قصيرة  و لم يكن هذا عجيبا فام كلثوم مهما كانت تغنى للحب و الغرا\م و لكنها على الاقل محمدية و لا تعاقر الخمر و لا ترتدى افضح الثياب كما انها اكبر منه سنا بعشرات السنين  و قد تزوجته كما تزوجت زميله وجدى الحكيم  فقد كان من عاداتها الزواج بالمذيع الذى يذيع حفلاتها  و لكن الغريب كان زيجته بفنانة متبرجة ماجنة و نصرانية كافرة كصباح ؟؟  و لا عجب ففى سنة 1960 أنتهت إقامة صباح بمصر و رفض جهاز المخابرات تجديد اقامتها  و عندما ذهبت للاعتراض على هذا القرار اخبرها شمس بدران ان عليها ان تتزوج مصرى فقالت ببساطة : بس كدة؟؟ 24ساعة فقط و اتزوج من مصرى فرد عليها شمس ( و كان معروف بتطرفه المحمدى) نحن من سنختار لك زوجك   .. نحن سنزوجك لأحمد فراج ؟؟؟ و هنا أسقط فى يد صباح و لم تكن تتصور لثانية ان احمد فراج  نموذج الارهابى عدو التحرر و الفرنجة يتزوج من امرأة ماجنة و ارتست متفرنجة ترتدى افضح الثياب ؟ غير انها فوجئت بأن احمد فراج هو الذى طالب المخابرات بمساعدته  فى الزواج من صباح التى كان يشتهيها  و بالفعل حدث الزواج و من المضحك فى موضوع هذا الزواج ان موقع الاخوان المحمديين المسمى "اخوان اون لاين" اعتاد على القول بأن أحمد فراج كان قد نجح بحمد اللات و توفيق من قدرته جل علاه قد نجح فى  هداية صباح الى المحمدية و الاحتشام بينما الموقع يتجاهل ان صباح هى التى نجحت فى سحب فراج الى عالم الخمر و الفرنجة و لحم الخنزير حتى انه اتجه فى خلال تلك الزيجة الاجبارية من ناحيتها  و المأمولة من ناحيته  الى التمثيل و الفن و العياذ باللات فشارك زوجته بطولة فيلم فاضح اسمه "ثلاثة رجال و امرأة "اعوذ باللات من غضب اللات  فيلم  يشترك فيه ثلاثة رجال فى إمرأة واحدة و العياذ باللات ارتدت الزوجة صباح فيه افضح الثياب و  غنت فى ذلك الفيلم لزوجها التالى رشدى أباظة أغنية " عاشقة و غلبانة و النبى" و "ع الجسر العالى يا بنات الغية" و"اموت انا" اما عن القبلات فى الفيلم فحدث و لا حرج و كل هذا امام المجاهد الكبير احمد فراج الذى كان يقوم بدور  "ذو القرنين " فى الفيلم  و بالفعل بعد الفيلم انتهى الفيلم بطلاق على مال(مقابل اموال) بين صباح و فراج  اتبعته صباح بزواج قصير من  رشدى اباظة  الذى قالت عنه انه الرجل الذى خلق لكى تتزوجه النساء (هارد لك يا كابتن ذو القرنين  معلهش خلى روحك رياضية )  غير ان فراج لم يتب عن زواج الممثلات فقد تزوج مديحة كامل سرا لفترة قصيرة فى عام1976 و أيضا كان زواجا مخابراتيا فهو رجل يريد ان ترتدى جميع نساء العالم للنقاب الشرعى ماعدا فقط الارتست التى يتزوجها و لم ينجب فراج ابناء من زوجاته الممثلات فقط انجب من زوجتين ريفيتين تزوجهما فى بداية حياته 
و كان فراج  قد تم تعيينه بناء على توصية  من محمد عبد الحليم موسى وزير الداخلية المحمدى المتطرف  مستشارا لرئيس الوزراء للشئون المحمدية غير ان فراج  استغل ان حكومة عاطف صدقى كانت محاطة بالتطرف المحمدى من كل جهة فقد كان اهم وزراءها محمد عبد الحليم موسى الذى تلقبه جماعات الارهاب بشيخ العرب و الذى كان يحيل الى امراء الجماعات مشاكل الوزارة بتكاليف رسمية مكتوبة  مثل:"  يحول الامر الى فضيلة  الى الشيخ فلان لإبداء الرأى " و تأشيرات مثل :" و الامر مفوض لامير المؤمنين " و يذكر عنه ان كان يحضر سنويا بنفسه مولد عبد الرحيم القناوى بقنا و كان  بعد مذابح صنبو و ديروط و منشية ناصر قد سمع بأقاويل عن احتمال اقالته فمشى فى المولد حافيا صاعدا الى الضريح العالى  و هو يصرخ :"عاوزين ياخدوا منى الوزارة يا سيدى عبد الرحيم يا قناوى  ... عاوزين ياخدوا منى الوزارة يا سيدى عبد الرحيم  ...مدااااااااااد " و قد شاهدت جماهير قنا المشهد الذى لا زالت جماهير قنا تضحك عليه الى اليوم 
و كان عبد الصبور شاهين فى أوج قوته و نفوذه حتى انه نجح فى غمار  أحداث الارهاب الرهيبة التى المت بالبلاد فى ذلك العام ان يقيم ثلاثة دعاوى حسبة واحدة ضد الفنانن ممدوح وافى و معالى زايد انتهت بسجن الاول و تبرئة الثانية  (بسبب مشاهد فى فيلم ابو الدهب  و هو من افلام المخدرات)  و دعوى حسبة طالب فيها بالتفريق بين نصر حامد ابو زيد و زوجته و ثالثة ضد يوسف شاهين انتهت بالبراءة
و كان عبد الصبور شاهين يرأس جريدة اللواء المحمدى الناطقة بإسم حزب الحاكم و كان عضو مجلس شورى بالتعيين مع احمد فراج و محمد حمارة و زغلول محمد النجار و محمد الغزالى  كلهم فى دورة واحد فى مجلس الشورى و قد فاجاوا وزير الداخلية بزيارة  له و معهم الشيخ القرعاوى و طلبوا الافراج عن اسماء بعينها من  (الـــشـــبـــاب الـــمـــؤمـــن !!) بإعتبار ان هذا الافراج عن هذه الاسماء بعينها و هم من الشباب المؤمن الذين يعرفهم احمد فراج شخصيا و يعرف قربهم من الشيخ عمر عبد الرحمن شخصيا  هو بادرة حسن نية سيرد عليها امير المؤمنين ببادرة حسن نية اخرى و بالفعل استجاب محمد عبد الحليم موسى لفراج فكانت النتيجة ان خرج هذا الشباب ليغتال الكاتب فرج فودة فى اليوم التالى للافراج عنه و كان السلاح و الخطة قد وصلت للشاباب فى السجن مع زيارة وفد الاعلام المحمدى للشباب المؤمن داخل المعتقل  و كانت تلك الحادثة وبالا على الشلة الارهابية كلها فطُرد محمد عبد الحليم موسى من الوزارة و طرد ت بقية الشلة من مجلس الشورى بالتعيين  و طرد فراج ايضا من منصبه كمستشار لرئيس الوزراء عاطف صدقى و لكن هذا لم يمنعه من ان يحضر جلسات المحكمة للشباب المؤمن هو و محمد الغزالى و محمد حمارة و عبد الصبور شاهين ليقولوا للقاضى بان عليه ان يبرئ الشاباب المؤمن لانهم قتلوا كافر و الرسول قال من ترك دينه فإقتلوه فهل يعاقب الشباب المؤمن لتنفيذهم اوامر الرسول ؟؟ هل يعاقب الشباب المؤمن لتنفيذهم دستور البلاد الذى ينص على ان شريعة المحمدية مصدر التشريع ؟؟
و لكن و الحق يقال ان هذه النكسة فى تاريخ احمد فراج كانت نكسة مؤقتة حيث تمكن صديقة و تلميذه محمد صفوت الشريف من عقد المصالحة بينه و بين النظام بل و و قدم له ما هو افضل من عضوية مجلس الشورى بالتعيين و هو العودة راكبا على جمل الى مبنى ماسبيرو  ليقدم برامجه الارهابية من جديد و يعيد اكتشاف مخترعات ارهابية جديدة  كما ان فكر احمد فراج نفذ فى النهاية بعد ان وقعت الحكومة المصرية التى رأت ان القضاء على الارهاب يضرها بأكثر مما يفيدها و وقعت الحكومة المصرية معاهدة سلام بينها و بين تنظيمات الارهاب المحمدى فى لندن عام1997 و أسمتها مبادرة وقف العنق و هى المعاهدة الائتلافية بين حاكم مصر و قوى الارهاب العالمى التى صمدت امام اختبارات قاسية اهمها  مذابح  دهب و نويبع الاخيرة 
*​*
*​


----------



## ><)))))*> (8 يونيو 2006)

*مقالة جميلة يا انسان غلبان شكراااا*


----------



## tony1982 (9 يونيو 2006)

واللهى انى اتعجب
هل هذا الشئ المكتوب باعلى يتفق مع تعليمات وقواعد المنتدى!!!!!!!!!!!
هل هذا يتفق مع ماالتزمنا بة من عدم التعرض للشخصيات الدينية بالاهانة او التحقير
هل ماهو مكتوب بالاعلى ينم عن شئ الا عن نفس مريضة تسب بلا تفكير وبلا عقل حتى وانما هى موجهه
انا لن ارد على تلكم الافترائات ومنتظرين الرد من ادارة المنتدى على كيفية السماح لتلكم......حتى لااستطيع ان اكتب الوصف التى تستحقة لان حيائى يمنعنى من هذا ودينى ايضا

وللحديث بقية ان كان فى العمر بقية

على اسم مصر التاريخ يقول ما شاء
انا مصر عندى احب واجمل الاشياء


----------

